# 4 tanks for $35



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't seem to sync up with this lady. Would like someone to get them though, 

2-10's
2-20's 

For $35.00 

Columbia, MD area 

PM me for details, I was supposed to meet her Thursday but I just got my schedule changed so I won't be able to.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

You can try posting this to the MADS mailing list as well.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

These are up for grabs for someone else in the Baltimore area ... 

I was to get them but can't. 


(will be sending email too)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jason,

Well done.....Craigslist at it's finest!

Too bad I can't use em....but I have 10 empty tanks so as it is....


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The MADS mailing list is centered around the Baltimore area.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dragas said:


> I can't seem to sync up with this lady. Would like someone to get them though,
> 
> 2-10's
> 2-20's
> ...


I'm just curious since I'm not in that area at all, is that considered a pretty good deal up there? Down here is Dallas, deals like that are typically pretty abundant.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

For it to be listed as almost $.50/gallon, yeah its decent. I find myself in the city (Baltimore/DC) in the timeframe of 5am-1pm, its the only way to survive that drive. Makes it hard to meet people selling items, I still look though.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

PM sent...


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Here in Maine everyone thinks that their ancient, leaky aquarium is worth exactly what they paid for it brand new.... so to me that sounds like a sweet deal.


----------

